
How to Tame Google, Facebook, Amazon and Apple - ezhil
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-11-29/how-to-tame-google-facebook-amazon-and-Apple
======
mtgx
404\. Looks like it was Bloomberg the one who was tamed.

~~~
Jesus_Jones
A quick magical search on google found me:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-11-29/how-to-
ta...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-11-29/how-to-tame-google-
facebook-amazon-and-apple)

~~~
Jesus_Jones
This article is irritating. Let's break apart these powerful and successful
companies. We'll put their big moneymaker into its own companies, and let the
little pieces die. Google puts search into one company, android into another.
everything else would die (cloud say). Let's crush microsoft, put office in
one company, consumer in another, os in a 3rd, and let azure die because it
would be hard to capitalize otherwise. apple could be 2 companies, phone and
computer.

What is needed is a way to incentivize other companies to try these spaces.
Without azure, microsoft would be looking doomed - if you split it off, it
would be doomed on its own. big companies should be able to reinvent
themselves.

I do see the issue of these companies squeezing out smaller competitors.

